# GSD Puppy Primer Tips



## MaggieRoseLee

Great sites with info to help with the first year w/our GSD puppies:

Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

Von Falconer K-9 Training - Articles / Puppiest 1st Night to 1st Year

House Breaking Your German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Keeps our puppies busy and lasts a long time. The bigger the puppy gets the larger the Purple Squirrel you can buy....

I can get more than 1/2 cup of kibble into the Large Purple Squirrel Dude.





 




 




 

And kongs!
















Other interactive toy options!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Information to consider:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updating links


----------

